# I just did something completely insane



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

I ordered tickets for La Boheme, Rodelinda, and Faust at the Met Dec 2/3. I then ordered a ticket for the Jonas Kaufmann concert on October 30th.

And I didn't get the cheap seats either. We'll see what happens with the opera seating...



If I can't stay with a friend in CT for these two events...it's going to be interesting.

And if he cancels? Well, that is life I guess. I will be thinking positive thoughts between now and then--and selling off everything I can in yard sales! 

(I have to say the customer service at the Met was...interesting. I was going to do it online, but it didn't offer the Kaufmann tickets, so I decided to phone. It took half an hour for one guy to sell me the package tickets for the trio. Then just as he was doing my Kaufmann order--where they are booking actual seats--my phone cut off. When I called back I got someone even more slow to whom I had to explain everything all over again--yes they are selling actual seats now for the recital--and she was not helpful in trying to select a good seat. Oh WELL!)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> I ordered tickets for La Boheme, Rodelinda, and Faust at the Met Dec 2/3. I then ordered a ticket for the Jonas Kaufmann concert on October 30th.
> 
> And I didn't get the cheap seats either. We'll see what happens with the opera seating...
> 
> ...


:clap:

Yep - totally bonkers!!

Hope it all works out for you - (he won't cancel)


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> I ordered tickets for La Boheme, Rodelinda, and Faust at the Met Dec 2/3. I then ordered a ticket for the Jonas Kaufmann concert on October 30th.
> 
> And I didn't get the cheap seats either. We'll see what happens with the opera seating...
> 
> ...


Ah, but at least you're going. I'm not, and I'm very upset about it!

_Nun weisst du, fragende Frau,
warum ich Friedmund nicht heisse!_


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

For many years, I've been receiving various mailings from the Met with forms for ordering tickets to performances in the coming season. Haven't seen any for the 2011-2012 season yet (seems to me the mailing for individual tickets to performances in the first half of the season usually arrives some time in August). But when it does show up, I'll try to order a ticket to one of the performances of "_Faust_" and then -- as you say -- pray that the Jonas shows up.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

MAuer said:


> For many years, I've been receiving various mailings from the Met with forms for ordering tickets to performances in the coming season. Haven't seen any for the 2011-2012 season yet (seems to me the mailing for individual tickets to performances in the first half of the season usually arrives some time in August). But when it does show up, I'll try to order a ticket to one of the performances of "_Faust_" and then -- as you say -- pray that the Jonas shows up.


Strange, call them up, I have received these mailings already - for subscriptions, and for 3-at-a-time, haven't you received those? Individual tickets however are not on sale yet, but I'd recommend that you do it online when they announce it because they can go away fast, depending on who is singing - and I think Jonas would be one of those singers who would command lots of interest.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

sanity and opera were never good bedfellows


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

BalloinMaschera said:


> sanity and opera were never good bedfellows


"An exotick and irrational entertainment."


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

amfortas said:


> _Nun weisst du, fragende Frau,
> warum ich Friedmund nicht heisse!_


Heh. I just love this so much I had to take it as my name! And I am sorry that you can't go.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Strange, call them up, I have received these mailings already - for subscriptions, and for 3-at-a-time, haven't you received those? Individual tickets however are not on sale yet, but I'd recommend that you do it online when they announce it because they can go away fast, depending on who is singing - and I think Jonas would be one of those singers who would command lots of interest.


I'll take a look at their web site and see what I can find. I moved at the beginning of January, and it could be that they haven't updated their mailing list with my new information yet (though Pony Express is supposed to be forwarding any mail sent to my old address).


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> Heh. I just love this so much I had to take it as my name! And I am sorry that you can't go.


Yes, one of my (many) favorite moments from my favorite opera. And thanks for your condolences. I'm just glad you'll have a chance to enjoy the performances, even though "zu ihnen folg' ich dir nicht."


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

btw, FF- we expect reviews from you, following the concert & 3 performances!


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

BalloinMaschera said:


> btw, FF- we expect reviews from you, following the concert & 3 performances!


You're making me nervous now--as you know from the "how many operas do you own" thread (I own four) my review will just be my impressions. Not knowledgable enough for anything else! But of course I will share my reactions!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> You're making me nervous now--as you know from the "how many operas do you own" thread (I own four) my review will just be my impressions. Not knowledgeable enough for anything else! But of course I will share my reactions!


FF - please don't be nervous about your reviews. One of the great things about this forum is that we're all at different levels of knowledge & experience & nobody is judged or criticised because they're not experts.

My reviews still tend to be impressions & whether I fancy the baritone or not & I look forward the reading yours whatever you put.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

And I am planning to study up on Faust and Rodelinda before I go. Read a quote from Stephanie Blythe saying how much she hates seeing the audience looking up at the surtitles instead of concentrating on the performance. Not an issue when watching a dvd, but I know the one time I had surtitles at a live performance--while they were helpful, they were actually a bit distracting. I know nothing about either of these operas, so it will be fun.

Oh and read a funny note on Andrew Richards' blog, something to the effect that the singers "can see all those little orange lights from the video recorders/phones--we know what you're doing!"


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

sospiro said:


> FF - please don't be nervous about your reviews. One of the great things about this forum is that we're all at different levels of knowledge & experience & nobody is judged or criticised because they're not experts.
> 
> My reviews still tend to be impressions & whether I fancy the baritone or not & I look forward the reading yours whatever you put.


exactly! impressions from sitting in the audience, please... doesn't need to be a researched dissertation


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> And I am planning to study up on Faust and Rodelinda before I go. Read a quote from Stephanie Blythe saying how much she hates seeing the audience looking up at the surtitles instead of concentrating on the performance. Not an issue when watching a dvd, but I know the one time I had surtitles at a live performance--while they were helpful, they were actually a bit distracting. I know nothing about either of these operas, so it will be fun.


Yes, it's better when you know the story.



FragendeFrau said:


> Oh and read a funny note on Andrew Richards' blog, something to the effect that the singers "can see all those little orange lights from the video recorders/phones--we know what you're doing!"


:lol:

I _adore_ Andrew Richards!


----------

